# Pin Fish for bait?



## JPDownie2000 (Jan 6, 2014)

I was thinking about my trip to Hilton Head and fishing. Everyone says there are lots of pinfish in the lagoons. Im guessing they will be good to use for bait as well?
cut , live line?

any thoughts?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Small Pinfish are excellent live, bigger ones make great cut bait.
Carolina or fishfinder rig for either


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Not my first choice, but anything fresh will work at times. Fished a few live during the mullet run and had big blues take chunks out of them.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

I have luck using them for cut bait in the surf ( whiting, blues, sometimes black drum ). Now if you're going to the gulf stream for big broom tail grouper, even better. Keep them alive and hook'em w/ 4/0 or 6/0 circle hook, Always catch nice Gag and Scamp.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

my general pecking order of baits for cut bait:
1. mullet or menhaden
2. bluefish
3. pinfish
4. spot or croaker

pinfish are hardy on a hook. Cut pinfish will work for anything that would normally take cut mullet.


----------



## Lunchbox109 (Feb 23, 2014)

I keep my pin fish in a insulated bucket with an air bubbler and they never last more than an hour any suggestions on keeping baitfish alive longer....


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Lunchbox109 said:


> I keep my pin fish in a insulated bucket with an air bubbler and they never last more than an hour any suggestions on keeping baitfish alive longer....


A fabrill flowtroll or a 5 gallon bucket with hokes drilled in it tied to the pier is best. Constant water exchanging

Dumping half the bucket outband adding another half bucket of water every hour or two will help alot along with the bubbles


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

how big is the bucket and how many bait fish do you have in there? Sounds like you are keeping too many fish in one bucket. Also is it a round bucket or a square bucket? And on a side note. How do you clean your bucket? I have seen many times people clean their bait bucket with something and wash it out but they don't get all the cleaner out even though they think they do. Not saying that's you, just asking because I have seen it happen.


----------



## Lunchbox109 (Feb 23, 2014)

It's a round bucket I believe I do tend to overfill it with pinfish sometimes , I invested in that troll bait bucket yesterday and think that's ganna help I'm just going to keep them in the water the whole time tied a 30 foot piece of nylon 550 cord to it haha should do the trick. I never use any cleaner when I clean any of my fishing gear just fresh water and elbow grease I won't even wear bug spray or sunblock cause I'm worried of chemical scents hurting my fishing haha drives my wife nuts


----------



## oden (Jan 23, 2012)

yea it's probably just too many fish. The bubblers and space can only keep up with so many plus they build up waste fairly quickly. A trolling bucket or basket is probably your best bet. Let us know how it goes for you and which you decide to buy.


----------



## Lunchbox109 (Feb 23, 2014)

Will do


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Put a few in the flow troll but use it to get fresh saltwater for those in the 5 gallon. Tie the line into the plastic nit tge handle.
Before dumping the water in, take the bubbler out to limit corrosive splashes.

If a fish dies take it out immediately, use a net. Keep a wet towel over the bucket


----------

